# Nahoko's first litter



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello!
So, this is my first litter.
Parents:








(Not the best pic. My camera did strange things this day; Buck is Dove, Doe Burmese Satin)

I'm so happy, I got some good pic's today.

All:









My Boys:








(One seems a bit to small)

And the Ladies (or more Divas as they acted)

















Can you help me with the color of the light one?


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

So, Eyes opened and no flash this time:









Aki was the only one willing to sit still a little









Hope I get a better chance next time.
(or have anyone a tip for me?)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

the light one could be choc.
At that age there likely to be in the flea stage where they don't sit still and just ping off. ive seen some people out a baby in a glass so they cant ping away for photos. What I do I just hold them over a big box for photos so if they do jump there safe but I don't often take photos when there like that its just too much hassle for me lol


----------



## bonsai (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello Tally
Congrats for the beautiful litter.
Best whishes for the the pups.


----------



## Tally (Nov 27, 2013)

@bonsai: thanks for the nice words

So, I got new photos yesterday. (sadly the sun still refused to come out so only with bad light an flash)
Also I separeted the genders now.

I start with the boys, since they are only 4 (one had its outcome as a female ^^)

Buck one:
















Agouti Piebald

Nr. 2
























Is he Black or a dark Choco?

Nr. 3
























not sure if he has ticking

Nr.4
























Agouti

All









*And the girls:*

I start with my sweet Aki
















this might be to big for the forum so only the link
http://file1.npage.de/001345/25/bilder/doe11.1kl.jpg
and her color in normal light

















Than the other ladys

Nr. 1
































Agouti Piebald

Nr. 2
















Agouti girl (and o nice photo-model)

Nr. 3
















Agouti Piebald -right?

Nr. 4

















Nr. 5
This can be Nr. 4 I missed counting the mice while taking photos, but it would be strange if I end up with 15 mice when I hat 14 first ^^"









Nr. 6
























Is she black?

Nr. 7

























Nr. 8
















http://file1.npage.de/001345/25/bilder/ ... elicht.jpg

Nr. 9

















Nr. 10
























Same game again, is she black?


----------

